# Help! Betta Fin Damage! Pics!



## piotrkol1

So today before I go to bed I look at my female betta and on the long fin that runs below his belly theres a huge chunk missing from it as if some fish attacked it. I find this hard to believe as I have not gotten any new fish for a while now and no fish has ever tried to attack the betta fish. Other tankmates include some cory cats, tetras, and a guppy. Anyway I can help it heal quicker? Below is a pic of my betta with the fin damage. You can clearly see the big gap tht has been made. Plz help so my betta can look beautiful agian! Thanks!
Before:









After:


----------



## blcknwitecuban

1st u called it a he.. lol. jk. but yea. medifin or w/e its called helps. it should grow back on it own tho.


----------



## Puffer Pita

I think he means Melafix.  Many fish become more aggressive and territorial as they get older, and personalities can and do often change. Just because certain fish may be getting along fine in the beginning does not guarantee long term success. Its usually recommended not to keep bettas with guppies or other long-fin fish, as there inevitably tends to be problems between them.


----------



## piotrkol1

I'm looking now and I just saw my Chineese algea eater dart at my betta and then swim down. Looks like he's the culpret. I have heard that they can get aggressive and this is the first time I have seen him attack in the 3 months I have had him.


----------



## Puffer Pita

Yes, CAEs are evil, especially as they get older.


----------



## Bear

wow...i expected a nip outta the fin...


----------



## Guest

It could've been from the tetras as well as they are nippers and thats why we recommened against putting them in there as all of them are fin nippers.


----------



## Lupin

Durbkat said:


> It could've been from the tetras as well as they are nippers and thats why we recommened against putting them in there as all of them are fin nippers.


Not so. As long as space permits, the tetras won't nip. Some nip, some don't.


----------



## piotrkol1

Well heres an update: I got rid of the Chineese Algea Eater, and replaced him with 2 small ottos. I also bought and added some melafix to the water to help the betta heal quicker.


----------



## unclerick666

I DON'T HAVE A BOTTLE IN FRONT OF ME SO.....
PLEASE DOUBLE CHECK THE BOTTLE AND MAKE SURE IT'S SAVE FOR SCALESS FISH I.E. OTTOS

NOT ALL MEDS ARE!

.........................UNCLE


----------



## Puffer Pita

No need to shout, please turn off your caps lock. Melafix is fine for scaleless fish.


----------



## Christine

One note of caution on the melafix tho, do not exceed the recommended amount. I know many people that use it at less than the recommended amount. I think too much can irritate the fish and in extreme cases even cause damage.


----------



## piotrkol1

Christine said:


> One note of caution on the melafix tho, do not exceed the recommended amount. I know many people that use it at less than the recommended amount. I think too much can irritate the fish and in extreme cases even cause damage.


Yeah thats what the lady told me at the store.It says to use 1 teaspoon for every 10 gallon but i use half a teaspoon.


----------



## gemjunkie

That is a betta bite. Your girls are fighting. That is NOT an CAE bite as they try to get scales. Some females will be fine, others can't be housed together. No matter what they will always nip at each other, keeping a pecking order going. I've had better luck keeping 6 or more together at a time than 2 to 4 in a tank. 

What works best is raising them together.

What's bad, even fish raised together, when separated and bagged and shipped over night or 2nd day, sometimes can never be housed together again. I don't know why, it just happens.... 
~gem~


----------



## piotrkol1

gemjunkie said:


> That is a betta bite. Your girls are fighting.


That is the only betta I have in that tank....


----------



## Guest

Which is why it means its a different fish doing it....like the tetras.


----------



## piotrkol1

Hey im just wondering, but for example if a betta sometimes chases around a tetra, is the tetra smart enough not to mess around with the betta?


----------



## blcknwitecuban

i would think so...


----------



## Guest

Maybe or that could have peeved off the tetra then the tetra could have attacked the betta.


----------

